# Terrible food story



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

So I just got my puppy Judith about a week ago. I went to petsmart and got the purina one thinking it was a good food for her. Well after being on this website I realized that it is a 2 star food which is pretty much pure trash. Today I got little asskicker a bag of Victor's teal that has 5 star on dogfoodadvisor, she seems to like it much better.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm glad she's enjoying the better quality food


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Good for you!


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi folks Judith has diarrhea from the food changes, I'm a new owner and just didn't want her eating puppy chow anymore. I gave her about 2/3rds rice tonight and I am hoping she is feeling better soon because she was supposed to get her shots tomorrow, but my mom told me I shouldn't give her shots with diarrhea so I'm going to hold off until she has solid poop again.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Did you switch the food slowly or cold turkey? It may just not agree with her. If you made the switch slowly and she has issues, try another quality food. Fromm LBP is a good one.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is probably a richer food than I would give a young puppy. (Assume it is the hipro based on the bag color) I actually feed this food to my adult and I love it but it is a bit high in ash and calcium.

I know the bag says and puppies, but the description does not say "all life stages". 

I agree on the From LBP food. It is a very good food and much better levels of calcium and phosphorus and is very low in ash. All easy on the pups system.


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

eddie1976E said:


> Did you switch the food slowly or cold turkey? It may just not agree with her. If you made the switch slowly and she has issues, try another quality food. Fromm LBP is a good one.


I did switch her cold turkey unfortunately. I thought it would be better to stop giving the junk to her immediately, because before that the backyard breeder was giving her puppy chow which my mom said is pretty much the worst possible dog food, and I wanted better so I got the purina one, found out that was junk as well, and then got the Victor's. I think if she can eat those crummy foods she will be okay with the Victor's hi-pro it is just a sudden switch for her. I'm sure it was the sudden food switch so hopefully the rice straightens things out. Strangely enough the switch to purina one from puppy chow didn't give her diarrhea, probably because the same crap ingredients.


----------



## Chris1N1A (Dec 3, 2015)

Get some canned Pumpkin, not pie filling, actual pumpkin. A spoonful or two of that with her meals will help firm up her stools.


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

her poop seems much more consistent this morning, not how it should be but at least now I can pick it up.


----------



## shedogs (Feb 24, 2016)

Keep an eye on her she should be fine. I add rice to a little bit of beef and introduce kibble that way.


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

How long after food change diarrhea has ended until I should take her in for her third set of shots?


----------

